# Whats Up With My Reo



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

In the past few days the REO with the sub ohm kit occasionally wont fire,almost like the battery is flat.Then I take the battery out and put it back in again and away she goes.Do you think I need to clean the REO or the contacts and can someone advise on the best way to do it please?


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

The sub ohm kits do not require any filing or noalox on the firing pin , you can try scruffing up the + on your battery with a file or sandpaper and give your reo a nice bubble bath and allow to dry


----------



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

shabbar said:


> The sub ohm kits do not require any filing or noalox on the firing pin , you can try scruffing up the + on your battery with a file or sandpaper and give your reo a nice bubble bath and allow to dry


Thanks for the info,so do I just put the whole thing in soapy water?Thats a problem,I only got one REO


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

without the battery ofcourse .

use an old toothbrush and scrub her nicely inside out


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

and scrub away. I dry with towel and just use the blow dryer to blow water out which the eye cannot see

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

+1 on the hairdryer 

i washed mine the day i got it , you know to get rid of any pubes that might have been in there


----------



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> and scrub away. I dry with towel and just use the blow dryer to blow water out which the eye cannot see
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks for the tip,I will do it in the morning,happy vaping at the moment and I can't summon the enthusiasm to fill the aqua!


----------



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

shabbar said:


> +1 on the hairdryer
> 
> i washed mine the day i got it , you know to get rid of any pubes that might have been in there



Oh I wish I'd have washed mine now!


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

you sort out the firing issue

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Genosmate (14/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you sort out the firing issue
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


No its fine most of the time its just maybe 2 or 3 times a day when it doesn't want to fire,I'll bath it and also clean the contacts on the batteries and hopefully I'll be away.


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

theres another option you can try , pm me ur banking details and send it my way


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

could be your switch mocing into the locked position?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/6/14)

Genosmate said:


> No its fine most of the time its just maybe 2 or 3 times a day when it doesn't want to fire,I'll bath it and also clean the contacts on the batteries and hopefully I'll be away.



It was mentioned somewhere else but you should not file or sand the sub ohm firing pin as it will damage the coating on it.


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> It was mentioned somewhere else but you should not file or sand the sub ohm firing pin as it will damage the coating on it.



agreed , but you can file/sand the positive on your battery contact , as i understand he has had the kit installed and used the non sub ohm kit before which required maintenance (battery and firing pin?)

maybe @Matthee can shed some light here , i could be wrong


----------



## Andre (14/6/14)

Nope, if it is not the button that locks the only other reason I can think of is that one of the legs of the coil has come loose or one of the wraps has a fracture.


----------



## eviltoy (14/6/14)

Yup check deck screws happens to me now and then. I just tighten the screws down and take it and go


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

Rob from REO's video on cleaning.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

And then a quick video on maintenance from Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (15/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then a quick video on maintenance from Rob.



Just bear in mind that this video only relates to Reos with the old contacts. The new gold plated contacts must not be filed at all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

